# collar staining white dog hair



## CFGD

for the white dog owners and especially white/white neck apbt owners,do yall ever have problems with collars staining/discoloring dogs necks?and what you use to remove?i wash with dawn det.but no luck.my white and blue pup's neck has a rusty colered ring around it and i hate it!oddly ive only had this problem with my dogs that are mostly white,not with the solid w/white chests.just lookin for somethin to get the stain off.


----------



## CFGD

and yes she must keep a collar on


----------



## johnbanks63

Use a grainy product like powder det. just make sure to rub it in real good the hair is stained so its not going to come out quick. Leather collars did same thing to mine switched to plastic collars.


----------



## GA DAWG

What kind of collars you using? A dayglow collar want stain ones neck.


----------



## CFGD

ive tried leather and nylon..same result..ill try dayglow,thanks


----------



## Capt Quirk

This is why I like dark colored dogs, they don't stain as easily...


----------



## ArmyTaco

Day glow is where its at. Can get a nice nameplate on them as well for under $10


----------



## opie44

I have a solid white boxer..He has a red collar from walmart(cant remember the brand) He has never had a stain from it...


----------



## game dog

samson has the same problem. He has a leather one too.


----------



## Gabby

Ramfreak,  You might want to look at this site.  I am going to get some more stuff from him in the future if I can get him to make a heavy duty collar and leash to my specifications.
http://www.survivalstraps.com/
Gabby


----------



## CFGD

hey josh,sprayed some shout on there and scrubbed with a brush,came out...


----------

